# uncompressed man pages (thoughts)



## graudeejs (Jun 23, 2009)

It is possible to disable man page compression (works fine for FreeBSD base system), but ports is little different

In build jail make.conf i have:

```
NO_MANCOMPRESS=yes
MANCOMPRESSED=maybe
```

I fail to build packages, because when creating packages, it is assumed, that man pages are compressed.

Wouldn't it be better if packages would compress man pages themselves? Compressing man pages wouldn't take much time.

Why this could be important?
Because ZFS support FS compression, therefore there is no need for compressed man pages.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 24, 2009)

The correct variable name is NOMANCOMPRESS, not NO_MANCOMPRESS.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 24, 2009)

make.conf(5) says NO_MANCOMPRESS


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 24, 2009)

Right, /ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk only uses NOMANCOMPRESS -- A look at /usr/share/mk/bsd.compat.mk shows that NO_MANCOMPRESS is the new form of NOMANCOMPRESS -- bsd.port.mk should be updated to use the new variable ...

In any case, NO_MANCOMPRESS is set automatically when NOMANCOMPRESS is set, but *not* the other way around, so you will need to use NO_MANCOMPRESS.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 24, 2009)

should this be reported as bug?



I also wonder if that will help with my package problem
It really makes sense to use uncompressed man pages on compression enabled zfs (which i use)
Well, I'll have to wait few hours and check, when I get back home.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 24, 2009)

> should this be reported as bug?


Yes, s/NOMANCOMPRESS/NO_MANCOMPRESS/g /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk



> I also wonder if that will help with my package problem



I have no idea.



> It really makes sense to use uncompressed man pages on compression enabled zfs (which i use)



True, but gzip overhead for manpages is so small you probably already spent more time trying to turn it off than you will ever gain by turning it off


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 24, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> True, but gzip overhead for manpages is so small you probably already spent more time trying to turn it off than you will ever gain by turning it off




I like tuning, and while I tune, I also learn


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 24, 2009)

Did you send pr, or shall I do it?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 25, 2009)

If you want you can send it.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=136065


----------

